# fancy goldfish in ponds



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a couple of fancy goldfish that I'd love to kick out into the pond, but I have never had any luck with them outside, and I'd feel terrible if anything happened to them, seeing as I've had them for over a year now and have grown them from the size of about an inch to six inches... My pond is roughly 600 gallons, with a depth of about 3ft. I live in New England, so the winters here are harsh, so I wouldn't be putting them out there till next spring. 

Anyways, what do I need to keep in consideration when trying to maintain them outside. Any specific health concerns or illnesses that they're particularly prone to? 

Oh, and i have some regular fancies (ryukins), but i also have black moors, panda telescopes, an oranda, and some pearlscales. Would they not be suited for a pond? i.e. not "wild" enough, too much inbreeding to fancy them up, etc. Also, my smallest ones are only about an inch long... How big should they be before I kcik them out, so to speak.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

I used to have a small pond that was 1 ft deep, and even an inch of ice on the water all the fish made it throught the winter. The fish i had were comets thought. I put a fantail in my pond this year and its doing great with no health problems at all. Fantail is more hardy than other fancies though. so i dont know how yours will do. If you bring them inside every winter i think they should be fine.


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah, i was thinking about bringing them all in for the winter, but my pond is quite large and deep now, that i'd imagine it'd be pretty difficult for me to try to catch them all... I'd need like full snorkeling gear. lol.


----------



## The Pond Digger (Oct 2, 2006)

If you have Koi or regular goldfish out in the pond currently, they are likely to outcompete the fancy goldfish. It is my suggestion that if you do fancy goldfish in a pond then stick to fancy ones only, for their protection.

Good Luck & Happy Pondering!

Eric Triplett
The Pond Digger
Exotic Aquatics
www.exoticwaterscapes.com


----------

